
Search result for 'Google Analytics' still shows Flash tracking as benefit - mixedbit
https://www.google.com/search?q=google+analytics
======
mixedbit
I've noticed this by accident and found it kind of funny that one of the main
tools used for SEO, doesn't seem to care how it is positioned in search (Flash
is long dead).

